# ***OFFICIAL*** Travis Browne vs. Alistair Overeem Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 265 pounds*


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Reem is too skilled and too experienced, he got knocked down to earth in his last fight so should be concentrated and prepared to outclass Browne in this fight.

If not, he's on his way out.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Reem is too skilled and too experienced, he got knocked down to earth in his last fight so should be concentrated and prepared to outclass Browne in this fight.
> 
> If not, he's on his way out.


I agree with this.

Browne has never really impressed me all that much. He was largely outgrappled by Cheick Kongo and despite a "freak" injury, he was getting outclassed by Bigfoot.

Overeem should take this convincingly.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> Browne has never really impressed me all that much. He was largely outgrappled by Cheick Kongo and despite a "freak" injury, he was getting outclassed by Bigfoot.
> 
> Overeem should take this convincingly.


I'm no Browne fan. But Bigfoot was out classing him? I don't remember that at all. Bigfoot looked more comfortable, and Browne was hopping around and hurt himself. Not much went on before Browne injured himself. I could be wrong. 

Bigfoot never really impressed me much other than beating Fedor. And much of that was size and Fedor having already surpassed his peak. Truth is, any decent striker with power can beat Overeem on any given night. His chin is below average. His speed is below average. Who is too say he learned his lesson? He is a head case any way you look at it.


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

as far as i can recall the *CAN* "reem" is still with blackzilions .... auto loss

browne by ko


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

SM33 said:


> If not, he's on his way out.


Reminds me of the documentary released after the Reem got KTFO by bigfoot where they were walking around home depot and joking how they could get jobs there if nothing else.

If Reem loses this... he might want to give that some serious consideration.

It's not that I think Browne is that big of a can, I just think the Reem is suppose to be top level and I don't see him having a successful gate keeper career in the UFC.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I'm no Browne fan. But Bigfoot was out classing him? I don't remember that at all. Bigfoot looked more comfortable, and Browne was hopping around and hurt himself. Not much went on before Browne injured himself. I could be wrong.
> 
> Bigfoot never really impressed me much other than beating Fedor. And much of that was size and Fedor having already surpassed his peak. Truth is, any decent striker with power can beat Overeem on any given night. His chin is below average. His speed is below average. Who is too say he learned his lesson? He is a head case any way you look at it.


Travis pretty much danced around the enite fight thinking he was Dominick Cruz or something. Every time he attempted to attack, Bigfoot defended well and countered. That was the story until Browne got hurt. I think Bigfoot (and I have a pretty low opinion of Bigfoot) beats Browne 8/10 times.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> Travis pretty much danced around the enite fight thinking he was Dominick Cruz or something. Every time he attempted to attack, Bigfoot defended well and countered. That was the story until Browne got hurt. I think Bigfoot (and I have a pretty low opinion of Bigfoot) beats Browne 8/10 times.


Browne was the decent sized favorite going into that fight. Not saying I would pick Browne over Bigfoot if they fought again (its close). But Bigfoot really didn't dominate him until he blew his knee. Browne looked like a goof, but Bigfoot didn't dominate.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Browne is a good fighter who should be considered a prospect. His MMA game is heavily striking based. 
Overeem will like this matchup because he will fully be able to strike unlike his other matchups where he was noticeably cautious of the takedown and opponents switching levels. His lead hand wont be as low as his hip this time.

Overeem is too technical for Browne standing and main factor that puts Overeem above is the timing. I am sure Overeem will land his powerful counters and throw heavy knees clinching if he misses a counter. Overeem will roll with Browne's power strikes and make him pay.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Overeem via guillotine choke.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

hellholming said:


> Overeem via guillotine choke.


This wouldn't surprise me. I bet a few creds on a sub finish for Reem. I can see Browne getting the advice or deciding to try and get it to the mat if the striking goes bad soon enough. Wouldn't surprise me if Reem went for an opening at the neck. Although it wouldn't surprise me if he didn't and fought like an idiot either.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> Although it wouldn't surprise me if he didn't and fought like an idiot either.


this is what worries me.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Alistair Overcareer is going to get finished brutely here, except this time, nobody will be saying that it was because he got 'cocky'. It will be because Browne is a first rate killer and crushes men like Overcareer.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

jmsu1 said:


> as far as i can recall the *CAN* "reem" is still with blackzilions .... auto loss
> 
> browne by ko


The Blackzilians have been winning lately



Proud German said:


> Alistair Overcareer is going to get finished brutely here, except this time, nobody will be saying that it was because he got 'cocky'. It will be because Browne is a first rate killer and crushes men like Overcareer.


I think he learned his lesson against Bigfoot. Overeem admitted he got cocky.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Overeem looked less jacked (less roided) than usual at the weigh in. Ill take Browne via first round KO.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Browne vis TKO.

He hits hard, and Overeems defense has always been suspect as well as his chin.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Ape City said:


> The Blackzilians have been winning lately
> 
> 
> 
> I think he learned his lesson against Bigfoot. Overeem admitted he got cocky.


Overeem got cocky, but he also got schooled.

Bigfoot had a game plan in that fight - Absorb some damage in the early rounds, protect himself from taking any hits that would put him in real danger, and turn it up in the third when Reem gasses.

If Reem thinks he lost the fight just because he got cocky, he's got another think coming.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Travis need to exploit Overeems weaknesses, chin and cardio. 
I actually think Travis will end up like Todd Duffee.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Overeem looked less jacked (less roided) than usual at the weigh in.


I think that's just a good thing, makes him less sluggish and slow if he's a bit smaller.


muscles ≠ fighting skill.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm torn about this fight. I think Browne has the power to put Reem away. But I think a focused Reem is a tough guy for anyone.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

If this fight stays on the feet Reem is going to to do some serious surgery on Brown.


Overeem VIA TKO no later than round 2.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Did Rogan seriously say that Reem is the most decorated kick boxer to be in MMA?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Trying to figure out if this is going the distance or end up in a TKO. I'll say Overeem UD.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Did Rogan seriously say that Reem is the most decorated kick boxer to be in MMA?


Serious question, don't follow kickboxing. Who is more decorated?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I think Overeem is the most decorated kickboxer in the UFC...


....you have hardonk, hunt, cro cop, and barry that you could make arguments for. Cro Cop and Hunt both have won the K-1 gran pre as well, but Hunt got an even easier road than Overeem. Cro Cop could be considered more decorated, but he also had a very easy K-1 tourny win.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Rusty said:


> Serious question, don't follow kickboxing. Who is more decorated?


Semmy Schilt and it isn't close but he had all of his biggest successes after leaving MMA.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

osmium said:


> Semmy Schilt and it isn't close but he had all of his biggest successes after leaving MMA.


Forgot about Semmy back in the day but was really struggling to think of someone better than Overeem.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

osmium said:


> Semmy Schilt and it isn't close but he had all of his biggest successes after leaving MMA.


Yeah you have Semmy, Le Banner, Sefo, Cro Cop, Hunt. Now Reem has done well in MMA because hes well rounded, where guys like Semmy, Banner, sefo had hard times in their MMA careers.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

To be fair though Semmy is retired.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wonder how much pressure over Alistair's shoulders right now.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Hope he didn't gas himself out there.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Hahahahahah Called That!!!!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Damn...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Damn Overeem's chin is totally gone now. He used to get overwhelmed occasionally but he can't take anything now.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Anderson vs Vitor supersized finish...


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

Jesus... Overeem's made of glass.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Yamasaki ****ed Overeem. Let's Browne take a 3 minute beating and stops the fight when Overeem eats two shots.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

Overeem got the worst defense


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

haha he gassed so bad from that flurry where he thought he was going to stop Browne.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow...just wow. Lost a bunch of credits tonight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Even this guy has a better chin.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah Overeem's chin just isn't up to par.
Impressive stuff from Browne.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Overeem is done. Seriously he just cant take punches and he wont win vs JDS or Cain so he really doesnt need to bother to keep fighting.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I feel happy for Browne, but I officially feel SORRY for Overeen. He was so focused and winning decisevely. Browne is so tough!!!


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Yamasaki did a good job there I was calling for the fight to be stopped. He let it go and we got to see a sick knockout because of it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Going to be issues with that call, but damn Overeem gassed and then can't take anything. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Yamasaki ****ed Overeem. Let's Browne take a 3 minute beating and stops the fight when Overeem eats two shots.


I was seriously surprised it wasn't stopped either. 99.9% of fights that happened like that would have been stopped.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Yamasaki ****ed Overeem. Let's Browne take a 3 minute beating and stops the fight when Overeem eats two shots.


Pretty sure the fact that Browne ended up KOing Overeem shows that it was a great thing it wasn't stopped.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Yamasaki ****ed Overeem. Let's Browne take a 3 minute beating and stops the fight when Overeem eats two shots.


Yeah but I wouldn't have had a problem with it being finished either way. Both guys were in big trouble and eating shots.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Not sure if I have ever been more wrong about a fighter. Reem is officially a bust.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaand he is IRRELEVANT! BOOM!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Horrifically bad refereeing. Yamasaki let Brown take two minutes of shots without returning anything but Alistair only gets two punches.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Yamasaki ****ed Overeem. Let's Browne take a 3 minute beating and stops the fight when Overeem eats two shots.


Agreed 100%, he jumped in there quick,,too quick.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ari said:


> Yeah Overeem's chin just isn't up to par.
> Impressive stuff from Browne.


Shogun Ko'd him at lhw so he never did have a good one, plus he really never was a great striker. He was a better striker at lhw imo


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

lol as i said reem the CAN exposed


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Overeem, Lauzon... impressive losses. Hopefully, Chael wins impressively


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I was seriously surprised it wasn't stopped either. 99.9% of fights that happened like that would have been stopped.


Browne keeled over four times and Mario just stood there. But he pounces the second Overeem falls back. I don't even like Overeem, but Mario screwed him.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

The difference is Browne wasn't knocked out. He was just in a bad spot.

Ref told him to move and he did.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Ultra lube on the hat lmao


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

My stream had a giant fart and got back immediately after Travis Ko'ing the Reem.
Long live the epic bearded men!

Anyone else saw Seagal in the public raising arms?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

If Chael loses my heart will start hurting.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, his chin isn't that good and he gasses, but lets be fair, that was on the button and brutal.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rusty said:


> Serious question, don't follow kickboxing. Who is more decorated?


Semmy Schilt, and he fought mma


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

Where does Overeem go from here? He looked like he was winning comfortably AGAIN, but then just waddles forward without thinking and gets battered.

I guess he's too old to learn.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Iuanes said:


> The difference is Browne wasn't knocked out. He was just in a bad spot.
> 
> Ref told him to move and he did.


When you turtle up and offer no resistance that's not usually classified as intelligent defense. It should have been stopped.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Iuanes said:


> The difference is Browne wasn't knocked out. He was just in a bad spot.
> 
> Ref told him to move and he did.


Overeem wasn't even out. Mario didn't even give him three seconds to recover. But Browne gets nearly two minutes. Bad reffing.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Damn!!! Frontkick to the face! Nasty! I thought Reem was gonna finish with those serious knees to the body. I think Reem's days in the UFC are shrinking fast. What a highlight finish for Browne...


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Browne turtled.

But the punches Reem threw hit Browne in the arm.

None actually landed on his head, so Browne was defending intelligently and not taking damage.

When Reem went down he made zero effort to protect himself and didn't look like he knew where he was. He was out.

Good stoppage.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Ari said:


> Yeah Overeem's chin just isn't up to par.
> Impressive stuff from Browne.


How was that impressive? That wasn't even a good kick. He got brutalized and humiliated then tapped a guy on the jaw and he just fell over. 

Browne deserves zero credit for winning he could have KOed Overeem with a pillow and looked like shit the entire fight. No one watching that was like "Oh what a great kick." everyone in the universe who saw that reacted the same way "Damn; Overeem's head is a sack filled with broken glass."


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm just glad I didn't bet real money or there'd be a broken TV somewhere. Man...what a fight. What the hell, that fight could have been stopped, he somehow survives the uber knees. What heart. 

This isn't about who's better. It's about Alistair not having the proper conditioning and his muscles going against him. 

Twice now he was winning and loses from a come from behind.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Trix said:


> Browne turtled.
> 
> But the punches Reem threw hit Browne in the arm.
> 
> ...


That isn't intelligent defense. At least not to refs 99% of the time. Turtling up and covering up is not intelligent, it is basic instinct, it just happens. Intelligent is actively working to better your position.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Brown may or may not have still won the fight but the Mario stopped the fight way to quick.. kinda like Brown was supposed to win,??????:confused02:


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Yeah, his chin isn't that good and he gasses, but lets be fair, that was on the button and brutal.


exactly. Overeem definitely doesn't have a great chin, but these past two knockouts have been all about being gassed and lazy imo.

EDIT:
I think Yamasaki got it right here. From what I remember, he was very close to stopping the fight but when Browne was turtled against the fence, most of the shots were being blocked.
Overeem just needed to land one or two more good strikes, but he didn't.


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

Overeem didn't showboat, he was gassed bad! the problem is that Overeem fought with a pace that his body couldn't handle! so after the furry, he went in a zombie mode! and his chin didn't help. 

Good fight


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Trix said:


> Browne turtled.
> 
> But the punches Reem threw hit Browne in the arm.
> 
> ...


Lol, what? Browne keeled over about four times from the knees to the body. He turtled and practically screamed out in pain. He did nothing but eat body shots and fall over for two minutes while Mario stood there with his finger up his nose.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like another GJ protege mirroring Anderson's moves. LHW title holder adopting the side kick to the thighs and now the front kick down the middle to the chin. 

Alistair needs to go on a Dolce diet and revamp his conditioning program. It's obvious he's far superior striking wise. This was sad. Really sad to allow someone to win because you're too tired to defend properly. Even though I give massive props to Happa holding on to that onslaught.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Def shoulda been stopped earlier, but that happens. I don't like it at all, but it happens. :[

(BTW I hate Reem)


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> That isn't intelligent defense. At least not to refs 99% of the time. Turtling up and covering up is not intelligent, it is basic instinct, it just happens. Intelligent is actively working to better your position.





Canadian Psycho said:


> Lol, what? Browne keeled over about four times from the knees to the body. He turtled and practically screamed out in pain. He did nothing but eat body shots and fall over for two minutes while Mario stood there with his finger up his nose.


Overeem wasn't inflicting damage when Browne turled up though.

He just punched Browne in the arm.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I never really saw Overeem go limp now that I am watching the replay. Kinda weird that Overeem was stopped so fast when Browne had so many chances to recover.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Trix said:


> Overeem wasn't inflicting damage when Browne turled up though.
> 
> He just punched Browne in the arm.


And? Do you know how often fights are stopped even though the punches are hitting mostly arms? All the time, because it isn't intelligent defense.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

If blocking punches with your arms so they don't hit your face isn't intelligent defense, I don't know what is.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Ape City said:


> I never really saw Overeem go limp now that I am watching the replay. Kinda weird that Overeem was stopped so fast when Browne had so many chances to recover.


I agree here, Overeem was clearly hurt, but could have still made an attempt.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Dunno, looked like Overeem was out to me?? Again, the ref called for Browne to do something and he did.

Going down from body shots, is not the same thing as going down from head shots. 

This is coming from someone who wanted Overeem to win.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I agree here, Overeem was clearly hurt, but could have still made an attempt.


I agree... Overeem was hurt but he wasn't out.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Crester said:


> I agree... Overeem was hurt but he wasn't out.


Rewatch it, in the replay his hands were going down to his sides right as the fight was being stopped. While he wasn't out, he wasn't going to get into a better position before he was. It was a solid stoppage.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Trix said:


> If blocking punches with your arms so they don't hit your face isn't intelligent defense, I don't know what is.


Funny. Fights are usually called when a fighter turtles and resorts to simply covering up. I don't think that's even arguable.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Overeem is a can without steroids. Funny to read all the posts about him being smaller because he was focusing on his striking and cardio when he was outstruck and gassed within 3 minutes lol.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Any night that Overeem gets TKO'd is a good night in my books. Can we accept that rock em sock em robots um I mean K1 kick boxing is highly overrated? 

Overeem is still the same fighter he was in pride, decent skills but stupid and weak chin/folds under pressure.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Funny. Fights are usually called when a fighter turtles and resorts to simply covering up. I don't think that's even arguable.


It's not arguable, but some people will argue it anyway.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

He's clearly dumb as shite. Dropping your hands and leading with your chin after the Big Foot fight? Not too bright.

I'm just tired of having to listen to Browne call himself a top fighter. Credit to him for not completely folding, but this win was far from impressive. Feed him to Stipe.


----------



## joeychizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Shogun Ko'd him at lhw so he never did have a good one, plus he really never was a great striker. He was a better striker at lhw imo


True, but Shogun can KO anyone on Earth to be honest.

Back on topic, Overeem got ****ed over. Browne gets dropped multiple times while taking big (albeit some blocked) punches, and the ref just watches. Reem gets dropped once and ref calls it.

Yamasaki claims another one.. they need referees who are current/ex mma fighters!! People like Winslow and Yamasaki are ******* with fighter's careers:thumbsdown:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Overeem vs Pat Barry?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Any night that Overeem gets TKO'd is a good night in my books. Can we accept that rock em sock em robots um I mean K1 kick boxing is highly overrated?
> 
> Overeem is still the same fighter he was in pride, decent skills but stupid and weak chin/folds under pressure.


bob sapp has victories over top opponents in k1, nuff said


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> Overeem vs Pat Barry?


At this point I love it.


----------



## BrockfanSilva (Sep 12, 2011)

joeychizzle said:


> True, but Shogun can KO anyone on Earth to be honest.
> 
> Back on topic, Overeem got ****ed over. Browne gets dropped multiple times while taking big (albeit some blocked) punches, and the ref just watches. Reem gets dropped once and ref calls it.
> 
> Yamasaki claims another one.. they need referees who are current/ex mma fighters!! People like Winslow and Yamasaki are ******* with fighter's careers:thumbsdown:


You forgot to mention the 2 clean shots to the head Overeem took that put him out after he fell...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> Overeem vs Pat Barry?


Damn...has it really come to this. What the hell. 

Actually I think it might be Overeem vs Hunt. If they really want Overeem to get back into the winning column then put em against Struve. Twice Overeem was winning dominantly. 

1.) Dolce diet
2.) Conditioning coach
3.) Sports psychologist


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Funny. Fights are usually called when a fighter turtles and resorts to simply covering up. I don't think that's even arguable.


We all know its not as simple as that.
It's not like the second fighter A turtles the ref calls the fight.

What usually happens is that the ref uses his judgement based on whats happened in the fight so far, the fighters general willingness to continue and GIVES DIRECTIONS for the fighter to improve position, which Browne did.

On the other hand, we see precedent for knockouts and shots to the head, as IMMEDIATE justifications for stoppage. Overeem was CLEARLY rocked because he was FELLED by the front kick. He was rocked and the ref is about 1000% more likely to stop a fight if the brain is under attack vs the body.

This isn't new. Don't act like there isn't a difference.

This is the same case as the Lesnar vs Carwin fight. 

The replay showed (as I saw it) Overeem's hands were down, Browne was on top of him (as opposed to to the side of him on the cage) and Overeem was taking direct shots to the noggin. He was clearly going to take more shots to the head and was clearly either dazed or KOed because again, he FELL DOWN from the original shot.

Why would the ref wait to let a prone Overeem take more damage?

While on other the other hand we can undeniably say that Browne intelligently defended himself because he got out of trouble and knocked down his opponent. Overeem was looking up at a man who had concussed him with his arms by his sides.


vive le difference


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Iuanes said:


> We all know its not as simple as that.
> It's not like the second fighter A turtles the ref calls the fight.
> 
> What usually happens is that the ref uses his judgement based on whats happened in the fight so far, the fighters general willingness to continue and GIVES DIRECTIONS for the fighter to improve position, which Browne did.
> ...


It's very rare we see anyone take that much damage before the ref steps in. You reference Lesnar... one fight. I can list 100 where the ref stepped in because a fighter was covering up after being hurt. And there's little question Browne was badly hurt. 

LOL at 'falling down' being reason to stop a fight. Browne fell down too. Many times. The difference is Mario gave him two minutes to recover while rushing in the second Overeem stumbled. There is no justification for that. Browne could have ruptured something the way he fell over, and he was still given more than ample time to bounce back. That courtesy should be extended to both fighters.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, we see fights stopped because of turtling, how many do you see stopped as immediately as knockouts??

I only mention the Lesnar one because its the most prominent. There's plenty of instances of turtling where the guy gets out fine. Honestly if turtling alone was the criterim to end fights, we'd see a ton more finishes.

Hahah, yes Overeem just ******* slipped after being kicked in the jaw, coincidence I guess.

keep pretending having your brain sloshed around your skull is the same as taking shots to the body and arms.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Overeem has skills but he thinks he is better then he really is and constantly pays for his cockiness. Browne was in trouble but at no point in the fight did he look like he was out he simply got overwhelmed and he kept intelligently defending himself and responding to the ref. Overeem on the other hand got caught clean and went out for a moment and even if he came to when he hit the floor the fight still deserved to be called and the only thing Yamasaki did was save Overeem from getting his chin messed up further. 


OveROID is a BEAST!

Overeem is a good cocky fighter with no chin.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It somewhat sucks because on almost any other night, that fight is stopped. Reem gassed out trying to finish a fight that he would have finished any other time.

It wasn't like Overeem punched him a few times. He was whaling on Browne for a good bit before Browne stood up...And got dropped again...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Damn...has it really come to this. What the hell.
> 
> Actually I think it might be Overeem vs Hunt. If they really want Overeem to get back into the winning column then put em against Struve. Twice Overeem was winning dominantly.
> 
> ...


None of that is training his chin.

Hunt would end Overeem's career.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jdawg (Sep 24, 2006)

i agree the fight should have been stopped. i thought the fight was over. then like someone else said on here, my stream cut out. it came back to just as browne front kicked reem. i wish the ref would have let it go on just for a few more seconds. who knows reem could of recovered just like browne.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Yamasaki might've stopped Velasquez vs Bigfoot II a bit early.

Could be why he gave Browne time to work.

If someone is hurt and turtles eating big shots to the head and body. i agree the ref should stop it as they can't defend.

But in Brownes case, he wasn't that hurt or rocked.

He didn't completely crumple or drop like a stone, like Overeem did. 

Overeem's punches hit him in the arm for the most part and didn't inflict a lot of damage.

Good reffing by Yamasaki.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It somewhat sucks because on almost any other night, that fight is stopped. Reem gassed out trying to finish a fight that he would have finished any other time.
> 
> It wasn't like Overeem punched him a few times. He was whaling on Browne for a good bit before Browne stood up...And got dropped again...


Somehow Browne was able to withstand the barrage. Maybe he should have picked his shots more, but man that was close. 



Life B Ez said:


> None of that is training his chin.
> 
> Hunt would end Overeem's career.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Problem is when he gasses his guard is down and slows down considerably leading to openings. 

Fight against BF he got overconfident, but he still gassed.

This time he punched himself out, but he was plodding forward. He got knocked out by a strike that Browne was telegraphing. Either way it's the heavyweight business. Any fighter can get knocked out in that division with one shot pretty much. If Overeem had better conditioning he would have contended for the title already. 

What are ya gonna do...he "almost" won again. Another tough loss for The Reem.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Biggest hype train ever.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Goddamn it. I got spoilers googling that fight as it wasn't available at my usual spot. So that fight was a disappointment for me, hope Reem brings it next fight


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

I was 100% this will happen ... Reem would be on top at the first and then lose 
Isaid it before I'll say it again .. right now Brown its the #2 in HW rankings , he should fight the losser between JDS and Cain
But to be honest with every fight Reem looks better and better I garante that after this he will be a wining streak ... he looked a lot more like a MMA Pro in this fight untill . untill... This is bnot the first time or 2nd when lost in this fashion , there were many times that he dominated or was about to win the fight but then , his ******* weak ass chin let him down


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Does like I said before, Over-reem can not fight well with superior fighters without taking extreme growth hormones. Browne used his superior intelligence to whether the storm and then adjusted and showed Over-reem who the better fighter was. Over-reem, it's time say goodbye to the UFC. You belong in Strikeforce at best.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Proud German said:


> Does like I said before, Over-reem can not fight well with superior fighters without taking extreme growth hormones. Browne used his superior intelligence to whether the storm and then adjusted and showed Over-reem who the better fighter was. Over-reem, it's time say goodbye to the UFC. You belong in Strikeforce at best.


Thats not true , Reem was one of the best when he was a LHW I think he needs more training for this kind of level of power/talent ... Why are you guys bashing Alistar for this loss I dont udnerstand , cuz he ******* looked great in this fight ..


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think Overeen looked better also. It was all Overeen from the start. He was picking his shots with determination and controlling every aspect of the fight without playing around. Zero threat coming from Browne. Alistair is just transitioning from PEDs to clean up, so he still gasses, no doubt. He was very tired from the barrage he unloaded to Browne and very frustrated the fight still kept going. I thought Mario would stop the fight also.

Browne's kick could have been a desperation attempt, but landed flush. Glass jaw or not, that kick would knock out anybody. 

If the fight have been stopped earlier, everybody would be saying the Reem was back. And I think the fight could easily have been stopped earlier.

Props to Browne though for withstanding the beating and finding a way to win, but he was being technically outclassed until that moment.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Dunno what Mario was doing really. Allowing an illegal knee and I thought the fight should have been stopped when Browne dropped the second time, or Overeem given a bit more time to recover. He was badly hurt but not out, would have liked another few seconds to see if he could recover. Browne got the chance so why not.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Lol @ anyone who says it should have been stopped when the guy who was hurt won the fight that round. Great heart by Browne, and Overeem can suck it and is getting what he deserves for being a cheater.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Didn't pick his shots and punched himself out. No gas, no defence and no respect for his opponent. Run of the mill fight for Overeem.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> Lol @ anyone who says it should have been stopped when the guy who was hurt won the fight that round. Great heart by Browne, and Overeem can suck it and is getting what he deserves for being a cheater.


Exactly, Overoid should go back to where they don't test for PEDs after he gets cut from the UFC to save himself further embarrassment.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

The more times I see that the more vicious I realise that kick was.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> Lol @ anyone who says it should have been stopped when the guy who was hurt won the fight that round.


Well, we just assume BF would not recover and win over Cain in that very round, but since the fight was called by the ref, we'll never know and that will remain an assumption. Same story. 



The Best Around said:


> Great heart by Browne, and Overeem can suck it and is getting what he deserves for being a cheater.


Sadly Chael is getting a different and way better outcome for similar reasons. Standard multi standards.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> Lol @ anyone who says it should have been stopped when the guy who was hurt won the fight that round. Great heart by Browne, and Overeem can suck it and is getting what he deserves for being a cheater.


Exactly right! Browne has something that Over-reem has never had. Heart. Among that brains, intelligence and skill too. Overcareereem can go away now and take drugs in Japan or some other country like that.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Dude should have won the fight.

Fought like a dumbass again. Kinda weird stoppage though, considering that Browne got a helluva lot more time to recover from those crippling body shots.

People who say that Overeem doesn't belong in the UFC are just plain dumb. The UFC can't just consist of people in the top 10 of each division.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

hellholming said:


> Dude should have won the fight.
> 
> Fought like a dumbass again. Kinda weird stoppage though, considering that Browne got a helluva lot more time to recover from those crippling body shots.
> 
> People who say that Overeem doesn't belong in the UFC are just plain dumb. The UFC can't just consist of people in the top 10 of each division.


I see what you did there.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

yes, I wrote a reply.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

:sad02: Sigh... I just can't take it anymore. I'm going to have to slide Overeem over to my "All time favorites" list... as far as my current guys the heart break is just too much!! Move your damn head!!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Swp said:


> Thats not true , Reem was one of the best when he was a LHW I think he needs more training for this kind of level of power/talent ... Why are you guys bashing Alistar for this loss I dont udnerstand , cuz he ******* looked great in this fight ..


That isnt even sort of true. He was not even close to one of the best at LHW. He got his ass kicked everytime he stepped up in competition at LHW (Shogun twice, Arona, Chuck, Nog).


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

When you're winded all bets are off. We've all experienced that. Your body and mind shuts down to 25% or 50% capacity at best. Still can't believe none of the follow up shots went through decisively enough. Travis' face looked fine to me.

He's got a weak chin so he had his guard up. But his conditioning has failed him time and time again. The first how many minutes was a definition of a seasoned technical fighter schooling the younger one.

Comparing it to Big Foot. Same plan except he really waited for his time to land that big one and made the follow ups count. Very tough position to be in. It would be interesting if they make a Big Foot rematch immediately. At this point these would be interesting match ups.

- Hunt
- Struve
- my pick would be Frank Mir to keep his relevance in the division. Overeem should be able to win. Battle of the worst cardios.
- maybe even Roy.
- if Overeem loses to Pat Barry oh man he has to get cut. K-1 champ vs a ketchup champ.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Overeems amazing K1 championship striking had no answer for a front kick that Browne used like ten times in a row with almost zero setup. I agree that Reem looked like a beast at the beginning of that fight, but he showed some of the lowest fight IQ that I have seen in recent history.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

hellholming said:


> yes, I wrote a reply.


Congrats.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Yea baby.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

joshua7789 said:


> That isnt even sort of true. He was not even close to one of the best at LHW. He got his ass kicked everytime he stepped up in competition at LHW (Shogun twice, Arona, Chuck, Nog).


Correct, Overeem has always sucked. After failing at LHW he juiced up hard and beat up cans at HW. In the UFC he has one win over a badly worn out Lesnar and two losses against Bigfoot and Browne.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Travis Browne was good winning against Overeem like that because Reem is a power pack and very dangerous until he gets tired.

I think Browne should face Werdum now since WINNER should face WINNER.

I think Cormier should get the winner of
Cain vs Dos Santos and after that the winner in Brownes next fight gets a shot. So

Cain vs Dos Santos
Browne vs Werdum (put this fight on the same card as Champ vs Cormier)
Champ vs Cormier (put this fight on the same card as Browne vs Werdum)
Champ vs Browne/Werdum


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I didn't really care who won but damn I think the fight was stopped early. Reem still had his hands in front of his face and got up easily 5 seconds after the fight was called. No stumbling or nothing. You can't help but feel that way after seeing Browne get dropped and then get pelted with enough shots that most ref's would've called it. Good ref'ing for Browne because he was able to recover but bad on Reems behalf for sure.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Love watching Overeem lose, could just make a special of all his spectacular losses.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Overeems amazing K1 championship striking had no answer for a front kick that Browne used like ten times in a row with almost zero setup. I agree that Reem looked like a beast at the beginning of that fight, but he showed some of the lowest fight IQ that I have seen in recent history.


Seriously, that was disturbing. Really, you can't catch/parry/dodge a naked front kick??

Overeem has problems with defense period. He's great at inflicting his damage and uses offense as his defence. The second he waits and lets the opponent strike first he gets in trouble.

If you notice in K1 a great deal of his 'defence' is basically covering up with the big gloves and firing back.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

systemdnb said:


> I didn't really care who won but damn I think the fight was stopped early. Reem still had his hands in front of his face and got up easily 5 seconds after the fight was called. No stumbling or nothing. You can't help but feel that way after seeing Browne get dropped and then get pelted with enough shots that most ref's would've called it. Good ref'ing for Browne because he was able to recover but bad on Reems behalf for sure.


The fight was not stopped early, Overeem took a kick straight to the chin which dropped him and then he had his head bounced off the floor a couple of times with two of Brownes hammer fists because he could not defend himself. The ref saved Overeem from serious injury and made the right call.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

I bet Brock wishes he wasn't such a baby and tried to hang with Reem for a bit longer. Reem has about a minute of gas in his tank, then he is done.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I bet Brock wishes he wasn't such a baby and tried to hang with Reem for a bit longer. Reem has about a minute of gas in his tank, then he is done.


Not a fan of Brock, in fact i kind of got to dislike him because most his fans are pretty dumb, but hey, he took a tremendous liver shot, you don't recover from that in a couple of seconds...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I bet Brock wishes he wasn't such a baby and tried to hang with Reem for a bit longer. Reem has about a minute of gas in his tank, then he is done.


The monster who fought Lesnar is a totally different proposition to the Overeem who fought after that. Basically, once he was made to stop using whatever man-juice he was pumped full of against Lesnar, hes looked physically not the same fighter at all.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

just to point Overeem was covering up. His guard was up there, but the kick went between his hands, just like he was expecting it to go to the body, pretty similar to what happened to Vitor. 

I am not even a Overeem fan, but what is the deal he was a K1 star and got KOed by Browne? Crocop got absolutely demolished by Gonzaga with a high kick to the head. Sh!t happens. Does it mean Crocop defense sucks or he has a glass head? The kick was brutal and so was the one Browne landed.

I know the guy juiced and disrespected opponents, but I believe anybody has the right to correct their mistakes in life. If he is fighting juice free now and addressing his flaws I will not hate the guy purely for errors made in the past.

Come on now people saying Overeem is not UFC caliber. That is a stretch.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> just to point Overeem was covering up. His guard was up there, but the kick went between his hands, just like he was expecting it to go to the body, pretty similar to what happened to Vitor.
> 
> I am not even a Overeem fan, but what is the deal he was a K1 star and got KOed by Browne? Crocop got absolutely demolished by Gonzaga with a high kick to the head. Sh!t happens. Does it mean Crocop defense sucks or he has a glass head? The kick was brutal and so was the one Browne landed.
> 
> ...


Browns through the kick at his face at least five times prior to the one that put him down. It wasn't like Browne was disguising it or setting it up, the Reem just has no gas tank and even less striking defense.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> Browns through the kick at his face at least five times prior to the one that put him down. It wasn't like Browne was disguising it or setting it up, the Reem just has no gas tank and even less striking defense.


He was disguising it indeed.
He trow it to the body 4/5 times without too many force nehind it, so when Overeem was expecting another weak kick to the body he just pushed it all in the Reem's jaw. 
rewatch


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Huntu vs. Overeem.

Werdum vs. Browne. I'm bloody tired of Browne.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Iuanes said:


> Seriously, that was disturbing. Really, you can't catch/parry/dodge a naked front kick??
> 
> Overeem has problems with defense period. He's great at inflicting his damage and uses offense as his defence. The second he waits and lets the opponent strike first he gets in trouble.
> 
> If you notice in K1 a great deal of his 'defence' is basically covering up with the big gloves and firing back.


True to an extent, but you have to watch closely. He does slip a lot. Look at the size of his traps and neck. He has limited mobility. He's a big dude...he can't maneuver the way other fighters do. That's the flaw of being so damn muscular. But when opponents go on the offense the way Badr Hari did, then yah he gets into trouble. 



AmdM said:


> Not a fan of Brock, in fact i kind of got to dislike him because most his fans are pretty dumb, but hey, he took a tremendous liver shot, you don't recover from that in a couple of seconds...


This is true. Man I thought Browne was out. He's the first to recover from an uber knee. Maybe Overeem should have let up and just continued picking him apart saving his gas tank. He pulled a Maynard, Carwin, and every other fighter out there who was on the verge of victory only to taste a devastating defeat.



MMA-Sportsman said:


> just to point Overeem was covering up. His guard was up there, but the kick went between his hands, just like he was expecting it to go to the body, pretty similar to what happened to Vitor.
> 
> I am not even a Overeem fan, but what is the deal he was a K1 star and got KOed by Browne? Crocop got absolutely demolished by Gonzaga with a high kick to the head. Sh!t happens. Does it mean Crocop defense sucks or he has a glass head? The kick was brutal and so was the one Browne landed.
> 
> ...


Yah again GJ's camp loves to take a bite out of Anderson's playbook. As a Holland kick boxer he should have caught it and swept em. Travis was desperate to keep Overeem at bay and kept throwing it over and over. It was his gas tank that failed em.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I bet Brock wishes he wasn't such a baby and tried to hang with Reem for a bit longer. Reem has about a minute of gas in his tank, then he is done.


I have little doubt if Overeem would have fought a healthy Lesnar he would be 0-3 right now in the UFC.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for posting the vid. :thumbsup: Rewatched it. If Alistair stayed composed he could have easily taken him out. There was a HUGE LEFT hook that missed Browne and some major opportunities to capitalize from the woozy Browne who was swinging hail mary kicks and punches. Complete desperation mode. That would have been lights out. Basically it was a very inefficient way to fight. Most of the shots were blocked by Hapa only serving to tire out Overeem. 

Hapa missed everything except for the front teeps. Where does he go from here...who knows. I'm sure Vitor will pull em aside and recommend em to Mike Dolce. He can not be losing like this. It's a total gimme.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Man, Browne has the HW division on alert now. That was a more than an impressive win. How Travis withstood that amazing onslaught of knees and comeback to win in super-highlight fashion. The fight looked like it was gonna be stopped at any second. Mario nailed the stoppage. Reem was toast after Browne landed those hammerfist bombs on Reem's grill. He was out. Also- a classy move for Travis giving a condolence call for Boston. No doubt about this...Travis Browne just made a gigantic statement in highlight fashion.
How can you not be a fan of Travis Browne after that gusty- comeback with a highlight finish...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Overeem sucks so it wasn't impressive, eh should have never got hurt in the first place. Barnett,cain,jds,werdum,bigfoot,cormier off the top of my head all beat him.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

just goes to show how important head movement and footwork are. Plodding forward without moving your head. wtf Overeem, why doesn't someone just throw jabs and he practices dodging them...


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

BOOM said:


> The fight was not stopped early, Overeem took a kick straight to the chin which dropped him and then he had his head bounced off the floor a couple of times with two of Brownes hammer fists because he could not defend himself. The ref saved Overeem from serious injury and made the right call.


Whatever man.Many people in this thread agree he could have rolled over or at least been given the chance to block some shots... he jumped right back up. It looked brutal but he was mos def capable of eating a few more shots or rolling out of that situation before the fight was called. It was def not a Hendo/Bisbing or Page/Wandy 3 type of beatdown after the initial drop.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Man, as a big fan of Overeem I can't get on board with the whole 'fight was stopped early' thing. He wasn't doing any rolling of defending, and if the ref hadnt stepped in, how many more of those hammers could he have took? My bet is not many.


----------



## Crystalarts (Jan 31, 2011)

BOOM said:


> I have little doubt if Overeem would have fought a healthy Lesnar he would be 0-3 right now in the UFC.


Healthy, motivated, experienced Lesnar vs non roided up Overeem would have had a chance. I think Lesnar lacked experience of taking big kicks and how to avoid being knee'd etc. But I think Lesnar could have beaten him. Especially if he had gotten him to the ground and tired him out.


----------



## Crystalarts (Jan 31, 2011)

My opinion of the fight :

1. Overeem has shown that he is a dangerous fighter for sure. He is brutal and strong and very few people can withstand his initial onslaught of strength and punches/kicks

2. Overeem shows limited fight IQ - He couldnt adapt to front kicks thrown at him endlessly and he didnt AIM his punches. He just punched and punched. He could have taken time to find openings.

3. Again, his gas tank is hopeless. He paced himself against Silva and nothing much happened in the fight and he gassed late in 2nd. He tries to do the opposite in this fight and gasses. His Cardio needs fixed but he loses his muscle mass he loses the main advantage he has over other fighters and how does he adapt to fighting without that main advantage he has had for years?

4. Browne didnt impress me. His kicks didnt look great, he was unable to defend for the first few minutes (Silva postured much better and defended himself against knees etc). but he did do a good job of recovering and defending his face under pressure whilst listening and responding to the ref. He is definitely a talent in the division though and I would like him to be built up a bit more. I think he may need a few losses in order to learn more before he goes on a run for the title.

5. Early stoppage perhaps but it wasnt going to change anything. Overeem was gassed.

6. Sherdog is hillarious with people still claiming Overeem will beat JDS, Overeem was not himself, Overeem is superior to both Browne and Silva, etc. etc. 

Overeem is done. He cant keep his mass due to having to stop using his TRT (or whatever he was using), and he is figured out. Top 10 fighter maybe but risks dropping out if he doesnt change things.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm beginning to think K-1 is a bunch of newbz.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Finally got around to watching the fight.

I am glad Yamasaki didn't stop the fight when Overeem had Browne down. Those are text book conditions of when a fighter can survive and come back just by letting their opponent punch themselves out.

Then Yamasaki screwed up and stopped the fight early later though... I don't think Overeem was going to recover but he clearly wasn't out and should have been given a couple more punches just to see if he was capable of defending himself better.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Killz said:


> Man, as a big fan of Overeem I can't get on board with the whole 'fight was stopped early' thing. He wasn't doing any rolling of defending, and if the ref hadnt stepped in, how many more of those hammers could he have took? My bet is not many.


This. Look at Overeems gloves. His left hand is kinda near his face but his right is nowhere near. If he was intelligently blocking those punches he have both hands infront of his face with his body at least motioning towards twisting one way or another. Mario stopped Overeem getting KO'd. It was a good stoppage.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep. It doesnt take a degree in body language to see that Overeem was totally dazed and couldn't see straight. Which, fair enough, Overeem might have recovered from given a second or two. But he didnt have that time. Travis was on top of him and ready to serve for the match.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

systemdnb said:


> Whatever man.Many people in this thread agree he could have rolled over or at least been given the chance to block some shots... he jumped right back up. It looked brutal but he was mos def capable of eating a few more shots or rolling out of that situation before the fight was called. It was def not a Hendo/Bisbing or Page/Wandy 3 type of beatdown after the initial drop.


There was zero reason to let the fight continue on after that sequence. Overeem got dropped with a kick to the jaw and then took another two back fists to the face which bounced his head off the mat while he was laid out flat out on his back, that sequence came from another fighter that weighs 250+ pounds and to make matters worse Overeem was not defending himself.

Game over every single time, it's not even debatable.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

BOOM said:


> There was zero reason to let the fight continue on after that sequence. Overeem got dropped with a kick to jaw and then took another two back fists to the face which bounced his head off the mat while he was laid out flat out on his back, that sequence came from another fighter that weighs 250+ pounds and to make matters worse Overeem was not defending himself.
> 
> Game over every single time, it's not even debatable.


... except to those of us who like to actually see what might happen.

There's a reason that the vast majority of fighters are pissed when their fights are stopped while they're still conscious.

Unless a guy's gone nitey-nite for some measurable amount of time (and I'm not talking about when a guy's eyes shut for half a second on super slo-mo replay), he should be given the benefit of the doubt.

I guess I'm just too old school.

.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

He was gonna lose due to being gassed but it was definitely an early stoppage, he had his head sideways so the back of his head wasn't bouncing off the canvas and he instantly brought his left hand to his face after both of them. He wasn't out at all when he was on the ground and he was trying to defend himself, 2 punches shouldn't be enough to finish a fight when the guy isn't ko'ed by the reffing standards. I don't think Overeem is top 10 though and he was spared getting ko'ed minutes later.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't think the fight was stopped early but I do think it could have went longer same could be said earlier when I wouldn't have been upset had they stopped it when Reem was teeing off on Brown. The standards where a little confusing.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

H33LHooK said:


> ... except to those of us who like to actually see what might happen.
> 
> There's a reason that the vast majority of fighters are pissed when their fights are stopped while they're still conscious.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong I like to see old school bloody finishes also but this fight was well over before it needed to go there.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Reem let the ball drop to a repetitive front kick... deserves to lose.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I'm beginning to think K-1 is a bunch of newbz.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Travis Browne deserves a lot of credit for keeping his cool and maintaining composure. I thought Overeem was gonna finish him but he couldn't find the kill shot. You can't teach tough. Overeem looked like the killer I always wish would show up every fight but it was not sustained, I think he was as surprised as I was that Browne was still up and throwing nastiness. Pretty kick to the face but the hammer fists were nuclear! Good stoppage, I think you really have to hate Overeem to think that was stopped too soon. Browne is not fighting the Winner of Dos Santos vs Cain I think. Werdum will probably get that call. I like Browne against the winner of Barnett vs Mir.

Overeem is not going anywhere to suggest he will be cut or should retire is absurd. He just went ham on a dude and was an inch away on any of those punches from getting his hand raised again. He looked better in that fight then he really has in years, not counting the Brock fight since that was pretty easy for him. Reem losing opens the door for a lot more potential fights for him then if he were to of won against Browne. He'll be back.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is really interesting. He beats Brock and Werdum and was winning against BF and clearly against Travis. You can't say he's over rated. What you can say is that his physical attributes which is usually his asset became a liability. 

If he could sustain that level...it's game over even with a weak chin. His offense is his defense. That's his game. No doubt he should get one more fight.

Frank Mir would be ideal. High profile fight and very winnable. 

Otherwise it should be against Mark Hunt. No excuses. 
K-1 champ vs K-1 champ. Pat Barry is out of the question. Although a good dude, he couldn't make it in K-1 and got booted out of Ernesto Hoost's camp not to say he can't win against Overeem. It's just status wise.

Roy would be third on my list.

Without a doubt it's do or die for The Reem.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd say give him Brendan Schaub, although that may not be sanctioned since Schaub could quite literally ride an imaginary bicycle to heaven.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ari said:


> I'd say give him Brendan Schaub, although that may not be sanctioned since Schaub could quite literally ride an imaginary bicycle to heaven.


And what's the downside?


----------



## Crystalarts (Jan 31, 2011)

He didnt intelligently defend himself prior to being "kicked in the face" so i doubt he would even be able to defend himself on his back


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

to everyone saying it was an early stoppage: Overeem was not coming back from that but it sure would've been nice to see him eat a few more hammerfists.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Crazy to say it was premature. Sure, Overeem could'v recovered quickly (didn't he stand up a few seconds later it was stopped) but Browne was all over him. If Overeem's not complaining, why should we? 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

K-1 is highly overrated. It is an entirely different realm of striking. Like I have said, Overeem is a good striker. But people rate him way too high in that department. Coming to the UFC people said "easily best striker at HW" "maybe best striker in the UFC as soon as he steps foot in the Octagon. 

His K-1 championship was an easy road, beating up battered fighters. He was a roided out fighter who held his big puffy gloves by his face and bullied guys into he corner or ropes. Then he unleashed. There are no big puffy gloves in MMA. There is a threat of a TD. It is a cage not a ring. And Overeem may be off roids. Couple that with his always been questionable chin. And always been fragile mindset. He was never some elite HW. He hasn't even beat a good HW yet in his life unless you count hole in stomach Brock as a good HW. The Werdum fight was nothing and showed nothing. Nothing happened. If anything Werdum out-struck Overeem.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Is Overeem still training at the BlackZillians??? That camp really is horrible. Other then Rashad there are very few people there that can teach overeem anything new. And Rashad gets rocked in every single one of his fights so maybe Rashad should not teach Overeem anything but TDD. 

Is there even any legit HWs in that camp?? Or is it just good and getting old LHWs???

I mean really there is not a single person in that Camp that can teach Overeem how to be better defensively and how to pace himself. Most of the guys there get caught similarly to Overeem. And i think i read somewhere that the gym is mainly fighters training other fighters. Isnt Vitors main coach Rashad Evans now??


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Crystalarts said:


> Healthy, motivated, experienced Lesnar vs non roided up Overeem would have had a chance. I think Lesnar lacked experience of taking big kicks and how to avoid being knee'd etc. But I think Lesnar could have beaten him. Especially if he had gotten him to the ground and tired him out.


I have to disagree. Lesnar never seemed like he liked to get hit. Reem punished him with probably the hardest shots he'd ever taken in his life and quit.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

systemdnb said:


> I have to disagree. Lesnar never seemed like he liked to get hit. Reem punished him with probably the hardest shots he'd ever taken in his life and quit.


Lesnar was a beat up man coming off surgery because of his two time bout with diverticulitis, it was so bad that his doctor told him to retire because of the severity of his illness. 

A healthy Lesnar would have smashed Overeem all night long.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

2 fights ago I would never have said Healthy lesnar could beat Reem. Now, I've no doubt about it. ! takedown would be all it took. Lesnar would either get the finish right then or he would gas Reem so bad in the first he could just pound on him all night long.

I was, and still am to some degree a Reem fan, but to see that his chin is no better now, than it was when he was 80lbs lighter is somewhat of a worry.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

The Reem's chin has always been the worry when it came to him stepping up to the top competition. That's why a lot of guys were saying Fedor would have beaten him. One big bomb right hand from Fedor, and that would have been it. Overeem really needs to re-consider whether he wants to continue fighting, he's now been brutally knocked out by Hoffman, Liddell, Shogun twice, Kharitonov, Big Foot and Browne, that's a hell of a lot of head trauma. Especially when you add in the Hari and Feitosa knockouts, and all the other punishment he's taken in other fights, and in brutal sparring in Holland. Time to hang the gloves up Reem.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

His transition from LHW to HW was phenomenal with or without foreign substances. It translated to wins. Unfortunately on a bigger platform it's going against him. The fact that he was winning quite convincingly shows his skills. Unfortunately he has major holes. Lack of gas/conditioning could be perceived as a lack of heart. I don't think you can get to this point without heart so it really points to his body shutting down and weak chin. ANYBODY who's ever been in a fight would know this. Once your energy is depleted ALL BETS are off. It's quite a shitty feeling. As a pro it "shouldn't" happen, but ya know if he had a chin like Hunt and cardio like Cain then he'd be a near unbeatable character. Everyone has flaws. If he can somehow correct em or at least work on it then he may be able to get back into the win column.


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

Greg Jackson is now 6-1 lifetime against the Lackzilians - and this is his second huge upset over them (Isaac Vallie-Flagg's stunner over JZ Cavalcante - Cavalcante was picked to win by a whopping 95% of respondents on tapology - at Strikeforce was the first).

Greg's only loss to them, by the way, was _not_ in the UFC (Anthony Johnson's WSOF win over Andrei Arlovski in March of this year).


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> His transition from LHW to HW was phenomenal with or without foreign substances. It translated to wins. Unfortunately on a bigger platform it's going against him. The fact that he was winning quite convincingly shows he was facing *bummy competition. *


fixed for ya


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

Never liked to get hit? You think? He practically ran when hit by Carwin & Cain. Brock was good at being the bully until someone stood up to him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> fixed for ya


Gee thanks! I'll pay you a $100 cash to spar with Overeem then Youtube it for us MMAers to see how much skills he has or lack of as you inferred. 

Might even throw in a membership. :thumb01:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Gee thanks! I'll pay you a $100 cash to spar with Overeem then Youtube it for us MMAers to see how much skills he has or lack of as you inferred.
> 
> Might even throw in a membership. :thumb01:


I'm in! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Are you ready...are you ready...let's get it on! Wonder what the costs are to book em for a seminar. 

Just re-watched the Overeem vs Chuck fight. That was an action packed fight with Overeem winning til the huge right overhand bomb...right through the middle.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Has anyone been knocked out more than Overeem? Hes been flat out 8 times in MMA and a few more in kickboxing. His brain must be ready to turn to mush


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Are you ready...are you ready...let's get it on! Wonder what the costs are to book em for a seminar.
> 
> Just re-watched the Overeem vs Chuck fight. That was an action packed fight with Overeem winning til the huge right overhand bomb...right through the middle.


That'd be interesting to know. I'd for real be down to spar with the reem, I'd get my ass kicked but hey why not? Same reason I'd get in with Silva or Floyd.







Terror Kovenant said:


> Has anyone been knocked out more than Overeem? Hes been flat out 8 times in MMA and a few more in kickboxing. His brain must be ready to turn to mush


Gary Goodridge comes to mind. Chuck was stopped quite a few times, but not out flat everytime.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Struve has been stopped 7 times via strikes pretty brutally and the guy is only 25.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

Arvloski. When he gets knocked out it's ugly.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Speaking of brutal KO's, I was genuinely concerned when Matt Linland would get knocked out.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Speaking of brutal KO's, I was genuinely concerned when Matt Linland would get knocked out.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Yeah, Vitor and Lawler were scary. Wow he's only been knocked out four times!! It felt like he was getting KOd every other fight at the end there.

Also I was right about Gary Goodridge, knocked out 14 times in kickboxing, 11 in MMA.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Speaking of brutal KO's, I was genuinely concerned when Matt Linland would get knocked out.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App
> ...



Lol, I remember joking the same thing, then thinking this might be serious. They killed him.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Well, we just assume BF would not recover and win over Cain in that very round, but since the fight was called by the ref, we'll never know and that will remain an assumption. Same story.
> 
> 
> Sadly Chael is getting a different and way better outcome for similar reasons. Standard multi standards.


Got to call it like how it's appearing. Chael is just as good now. The split second Overeem gets caught with steroids, he is 0-2 against two middle of the road fighters.


----------

